# We Have booked our ferry for the Winter in Spain



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,
At last we have booked our ferry for the 28th August and will be traveling to Spain for the winter, we intend to travel down the west coast of France through Northern Spain and into Portugal then down to The Spanish Mediterranean coast, any suggestions on sites and things to see and do would be welcome and if anyone wants to join us or meet along the way you will be welcome

Brian


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now THAT'S what I call a winter holiday - leaving on August 28!

It's gonna take you ages to write up your report and post all the pics.

Enjoy.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Brian

With any luck we will be leaving around the middle of Sep to follow the exact same route.. leave lots of tyre tracks and we might bump into you .. 8) ... :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have a great time, will look you up in January

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain for winter*

Hi

We are green with envy but really hope you enjoy your stay.

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: WOW we don't get to leave until November but hope to see you too!! Staying until January so it's a possibility?? One day we will leave and never come back ..... :roll: :roll: If you want to pm me we live near El Campello... you would be more than welcome to visit!! :lol:


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Brian
we fly back to alicante 6th august to join back up with our allegro, after being back in the UK since end of june (wedding). We can't wait to get back over there, we make our way down to the Algarve early august travel along the coast until mid october, then probably back into spain for the winter. Hope you enjoy it as much as we have for the last 4 months.

regards Nick


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We are still in UK but going back home in Spain sailing Aug 9th so we will be home about 5 days after, if you want a site near Guardamar look at Rincon de luna we were discussing sites at the full timing rally and the Snails mentioned this one to us, it is the one we would use if in our area, cheaper than the on the coast sites, clean etc.


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

We can definitely recommend Rincon De Luna as thats where we,ve been based since April very clean, very friendly, helpful site staff, not to far from nice towns and beachs, site is situated amongst orange groves.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and Jim we will leave plenty of tracks so i do hope we meet up ? I will try to keep you updated on our progress and we do hope we meet up with all of you during our trip.

we are off tomorrow booked into the CC site a Black Hourse Farm for Sunday night as we don't want to miss the boat as its one of Sea France's specials so there is no refund or reschedule if we miss it 8:15 Monday morning

There's still time to join us ?? as it will be a very slow trip down the west coast of France ? we are meeting someone on Monday night at the Municipal site at Beaumont sur Sarthe, has anyone used this site ?

Brian


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Have a good trip.

Beaumont sur Sarthe is a good municipal in what is one of my very favourite areas of France.

If you don't like Beaumont,Fresnay ss municipal is just up the road.If you are staying; the Aire at Sille is about 4/10 but space at 'La Plage' car park outside Sille is plentiful and quiet.

Nick


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Beaumont is a lovely site, right on the river sarthe, sharp turn and steep hill down into it to be aware of, otherwise fantastic!

Have a great time and keep in touch..M&D


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the info, Is the access to the site OK for a 7.5 metre MH ?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*winter trip*

Hi Brian, if you get the chance have a look in on the Pego Barragem which is near Alcacer Do Sal and report back to us please. You should be able to park there for free.
Have a good trip, we hope to be down that way in January.
Colin


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: winter trip*

Hi Nomad

I certainly will try to have a look there for you ? is it the Alcacer Do Sal in Portugal not the Alcacer in Spain ?? and I have tried looking on autoroute for Pego Barragem but can't find it can you provide more info please

Brian



nomad said:


> Hi Brian, if you get the chance have a look in on the Pego Barragem which is near Alcacer Do Sal and report back to us please. You should be able to park there for free.
> Have a good trip, we hope to be down that way in January.
> Colin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

you have fun mate. I know you were trying to arrange some meets and nothing really came of it. Why don't you put one up whilst you are over there and see what happens.

stew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Brian,
We did that route last year, we have put some photos in the aires/stellplatz section of where we stayed and mentioned in other posts. 
Praia Luz apparrently has signs now saying no mh. Also might be some photos in our album as well.
We leave next Fri, chunnel Sat and going down west side of France and more.

Have a great trip.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rita

are you going to join as on the French Rally for a few days

stew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Stew we are shooting off to Le Touquet straight from the Tunnel crossing...........another time hopefully, have a great time.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Pego Barragem*

Hi Brian sorry for the delay. Pego do altar Barragem is in Portugal, its located off the N253 between Montemor O Novo and Alcacer Do Sal.southeast of lisbon. 
Up until 1st Feb this year it was a free campsite for the Portuguese but on that day they all got notice to quit.We were there along with about 15 others in motorhomes and the story went that the motorhomers were still being allowed to stop but not being very fluent in Portuguese it has left us all wondering.There is a nice campsite at Alcacer but the best option if you aren't too late is to go on to Porto Covo (about 60 miles away on the coast) or there is a parking place with toilets and a tap about three hundred yards after you cross the bridge leaving Alcacer where it was ok to stop for the night in march this year. Enjoy your trip

Colin


----------

